# لمن يعرف عن (Fourier Transform )



## H.A.H (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يعافيكم محتاجه مساعده في Fourier Transform
عندي مشروع تخرج speaker recognition 
,وراح نستخدم هذه التقنيه في التعرف على الصوت وتحليل الاشارة 
الله يعافيكم ساعدوني انا محتاجه افهمها ​*


----------



## زياد طارق ال نصير (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اختي H.A.H بالنسبة لاستفسارك حول Fourier Transform
(.F.T) انت تستطيعين ان تجدي معلومات جيدة عن هذه الخوارزميات لمعالجة الاشارة في نظام MATLAB 
ففيه دوال جاهزة عن (.F.T)و(.F.F.T)و(.D.F.T)والكثير.


----------



## H.A.H (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
عارفه انو فيه في الماتلاب بس محتاجه افهم لانو انا بقدم تقرير وعشان مناقشتي


----------



## ريماس الشرق (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى عايزه تفهميها بكل حاجه فيها والدوال كلها وكده ولا كيفية التطبيق من الناحيه العمليه؟


----------



## H.A.H (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي
انا ابغى افهمها بدوالها وكيفية عملها وتطبيقها
لأنو انا تخصصي علوم حاسب و ما درست عنها ابدا.. وبحثت عنها بس للأسف صعب علي فهمها...
شاكره للجميع


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اختى العزيزة انا درست Fourier Transform
و اعلمه جيد ا و اذا اردتى ان اقوم بشرحه اونلين و ارسال مذكرات له و محاضرات ما عندى مانع 
فى اى وقت تريديه 
و هذا ا-ي-م-ي-ل-ى على ا-ل-ي-ه-و casper_13_96
0020129934298 mob:

مع تمنياتى لكى بالتوفيق 
م/ احمد زايد


----------



## H.A.H (29 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي
ما عندي مانع .. راح ارسلك من ***** hotmail
شاكره لك ..


----------



## SadSunSet (29 نوفمبر 2008)

God help U


----------



## H.A.H (29 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank You ~_~


----------



## battare17 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لدي معلومات عن transformation de fourie
و عندي دروس و تمارين محلولة en francais


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورييييييييين على التفاعل وياريت يكون الشرح عن متسلسله فوريير على الملتقى وذلك ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## casper_13_96 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

SadSunSet قال:


> God help U



thank you 4 all


----------



## الشخيبي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
عندي سؤال.....
هل من الممكن إدخال صوت إلى الماتلاب عن طريق الميكروفون؟ وكيف إذا أمكن؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا..*


----------



## H.A.H (27 ديسمبر 2008)

battare17 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي معلومات عن Transformation De Fourie
> و عندي دروس و تمارين محلولة En Francais


 وعليكم السلام.. مشكور أخوي.. ياريت والله تفيدني اذا تقدر ..


----------



## H.A.H (27 ديسمبر 2008)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> مشكورييييييييين على التفاعل وياريت يكون الشرح عن متسلسله فوريير على الملتقى وذلك ليستفيد الجميع



مشكور اخوي .. ياريت والله أحد يكون عنده وقت يشرح موضوع الفوريير حتى نفهمها ونستفيد جميعاً


----------



## H.A.H (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الشخيبي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> عندي سؤال.....
> هل من الممكن إدخال صوت إلى الماتلاب عن طريق الميكروفون؟ وكيف إذا أمكن؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا..*



مشكور أخوي.. ياريت والله احد يكون فاهم لموضوع الماتلاب و يشرح هذي النقطه ,, لأنوانا استخدم برنامج الماتلاب ومحتاجه افهمها...ياريت والله


----------

